# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Правила форума и баны

## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Это у нас разрешено. Для того Форум и создан. Все имеют право на голос и правила Форума для всех одни.


У меня идея: сделать правила форума разными для старших и младших. Для младших правила должны быть менее строгими. Поясню на примерах. По-моему, совершенно неоправданно забанили Рената. Вполне нормальный парень, хотел разобраться, понять. Старшие преданные не смогли найти подходящие слова, не нашли удовлетворительного ответа на его вопросы и просто удалили их без всяких объяснений, нанеся психическую травму. А затем, в ответ на естественное возмущение (запрещённое правилами форума, едиными для всех), чтобы не возникал, забанили под стандартным предлогом.
Другой пример - Натха из темы "Совесть". Мне, например, интересно, как он дошёл до мысли, что совесть - это фикция, и что это следует из БГ. Почему нельзя это обсудить? Не понимаю.
Надеюсь, идея понятна.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Ренат уже неоднократно поднимал эту тему (еще на старом Форуме) и неоднократно получал вполне вразумительные ответы. Но он открыто высказывал сомнения в правильности выводов, следующих из книг Прабхупады. Его отключили после очередного рецидива этой темы.

Натха тоже вполне определенно высказал свою позицию, которая противоречит шатсрам. Его лично знает один из членов администрации Форума и по достоверной информации этот человек давно уже беспокоит преданных своими странными теориями. Он относится к категории хронических спорщиков и по совместному решению администрации он был отключен.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Ренат уже неоднократно поднимал эту тему (еще на старом Форуме) и неоднократно получал вполне вразумительные ответы. Но он открыто высказывал сомнения в правильности выводов, следующих из книг Прабхупады.


Идея в том, чтобы разрешить подобные сомнения. В моём понимании это сделает атмосферу форума менее напряжённой.



> Натха тоже вполне определенно высказал свою позицию, которая противоречит шатсрам. Его лично знает один из членов администрации Форума и по достоверной информации этот человек давно уже беспокоит преданных своими странными теориями.


Интересно, кого могут обеспокоить такие странные теории. Почему старшие преданные не могут своими вразумительными ответами развеять это беспокойство у обеспокоенных, не продолжая спор до бесконечности, но и не применяя репрессии.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

[QUOTE]


> Идея в том, чтобы разрешить подобные сомнения. В моём понимании это сделает атмосферу форума менее напряжённой.


А если человек приходит не для того, чтобы сомнения разрешить, а упорно свое мнение навязать? И если это мнение расходится с книгами Прабхупады? Зачем нам эти откровенные ереси на Форуме. Ему все давно уже объяснили еще на старом Форуме.




> Интересно, кого могут обеспокоить такие странные теории. Почему старшие преданные не могут своими вразумительными ответами развеять это беспокойство у обеспокоенных, не продолжая спор до бесконечности, но и не применяя репрессии.


Ответы ему были даны совершенно вразумительные. Можете их перечитать еще раз. Этот человек пришел сюда не за ответами, а за спорами ради споров. Когда это стало очевидно и плюс добавилась некоторая личная информация, было принято решение об отключении. Мы уже имели опыт полного либерализма на Форуме в период 2005-2007 годов и все это было очень весело, но новый человек, зашедший сюда, вряд ли бы разобрался, что есть вайшнавская сиддханта, а что просто отсебятина. Мы решили больше до такого не доводить. Сначала мы убеждаем человека, как можем, но если выясняется, что он пришел сюда со своими скрытыми мотивами, то его отключают после предупреждения.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Мы уже имели опыт полного либерализма на Форуме в период 2005-2007 годов и все это было очень весело, но новый человек, зашедший сюда, вряд ли бы разобрался, что есть вайшнавская сиддханта, а что просто отсебятина.


А что если подобные весёлые темы перемещать в раздел "Просто так"? Случайные посетители его вообще не видят.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А что если подобные весёлые темы перемещать в раздел "Просто так"? Случайные посетители его вообще не видят.


Так и делаем. Если тема странная, но в рамках правил, она перемещается в "Просто так".

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Я дружил когда-то с одним преданным, с Азаматом. Он хронический правдолюбец, и расшатал на советах нашу новосибирскую политику так, что все на ушах стояли. Но тогда его записали в категорию хронических скандалистов, которые куда только не приезжают, везде от них беда. И большинство в совете с этим определением согласились. Это как бы все объясняло и давало право на репрессию. После его отъезда прошло несколько лет, и все, кто выдавливали Азамата, вдруг тоже не выдержали и начали бороться за ту же самую правду. И это продолжалось еще 10 лет, пока все преданные наконец не встали против этого и не победили глупость. С тех пор я очень болезненно отношусь к заявлениям типа "этот человек из категории... " Просто не принимаю ни на нравственной основе,  ни на практической. Прошу прощения, но не могу поддержать данный аргумент против кого-то.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Так и делаем. Если тема странная, но в рамках правил, она перемещается в "Просто так".


Речь шла о том, чтобы изменить правила, но без ущерба для представления вайшнавской сиддханты новичкам. Т.е. те темы, которые раньше закрывались или чистились, теперь перемещались бы в этот раздел (кроме флуда).

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> И там же на вопросы новичков отвечают все, кто попало от асуров до имперсоналистов, вводя этих самых новичков в заблуждение.


Anthony1926, если вы прочитаете внимательно, с самого начала, о чём идёт речь, то убедитесь, что речь идёт не о праве кого попало отвечать на вопросы новичков, а о праве задавать вопросы, высказывать сомнения, вести дискуссию, получая в ответ не баны, а вразумительные ответы, и  вразумительные не по мнению отвечающих, а для спрашивающих.

----------


## Кирилл дас

На мой взгляд, этот форум хорош тем, что можно действительно узнать ответ на вопрос, а не втягиваться в бесконечные споры и дискуссии. Это большая редкость и мне нравятся существующие правила.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Можно тереть и банить за конкретные слова, даже за тон можно. Но нельзя за то, что кто-то-кому-то-когда-то еще не понравился. Банить по отзывам друзей и знакомых - этого нет в правилах, поэтому и нельзя это учитывать, если по-честному. Например, кто-то тут нахулиганил, и его начинают обсуждать в администраторском разделе. Обсуждают, обсуждают, и вроде как чего-то не хватает до бана. И тут как раз подвернулся случай разузнать у кого-то, что же это за человек такой по жизни. И выясняется, что этот человек по чьему-то авторитетному мнению просто из разряда клещей энцефалитных. А, ну тогда ясно, ну тогда можно смело банить, раз из разряда клещей. Считаю, это не должно учитываться как при внутренних обсуждениях, так и при публичном оглашении причин бана. Либо ввести в правила бан по репутации.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> На мой взгляд, этот форум хорош тем, что можно действительно узнать ответ на вопрос, а не втягиваться в бесконечные споры и дискуссии. Это большая редкость и мне нравятся существующие правила.


Не любите спорить, так не спорьте. Форум большой. Есть спец.раздел "Вопросы и ответы", можно задать вопрос в ЛС. Но часто вопросы проясняются в ходе обсуждения.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Есть много форумов, где все подряд могут писать все подряд. Если у кого-то есть желание посамовыражаться, полно мест для этого.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Можно тереть и банить за конкретные слова, даже за тон можно. Но нельзя за то, что кто-то-кому-то-когда-то еще не понравился. Банить по отзывам друзей и знакомых - этого нет в правилах, поэтому и нельзя это учитывать, если по-честному. Например, кто-то тут нахулиганил, и его начинают обсуждать в администраторском разделе. Обсуждают, обсуждают, и вроде как чего-то не хватает до бана. И тут как раз подвернулся случай разузнать у кого-то, что же это за человек такой по жизни. И выясняется, что этот человек по чьему-то авторитетному мнению просто из разряда клещей энцефалитных. А, ну тогда ясно, ну тогда можно смело банить, раз из разряда клещей. Считаю, это не должно учитываться как при внутренних обсуждениях, так и при публичном оглашении причин бана. Либо ввести в правила бан по репутации.


У меня тоже есть предложение: давайте свяжем администрацию по рукам и ногам, заткнем ей рот кляпом, напишем в правилах, что администрация не имеет никаких прав, и пусть эта администрация выкручивается, как хочет, но чтоб порядок гарантировала. Нормальное предложение?
Дорогие мои, в данном случае речь о том, что все правилами не опишешь. Всегда решение принимается по совокупности факторов. И история о том, что было в Новосибирске 10 лет назад, может быть очень показательна для Новосибирска и для кого-то это пример чего-то. Но при чем тут Форум, у которого есть свои традиции и правила? Если у вас есть недоверие к самим преданным, которые входят в администрацию, то так и скажите. Если вы считаете, что нынешняя администрация состоит из самодуров, которые из-за своего проповеднического невежества не могут справиться с искренними искателями истины, и включают административный ресурс, чтобы убрать неугодных, то вы имеете на это право. Это популярная теория в среде всех изгнанных с Форума. А если доверие есть, то позвольте администрации самой решать, как принимать решения. Про Рената и Натху я все ясно написал. Да, это люди с неизлечимым диагнозом по коллективному мнению администрации. Мы исчерпали свои внутренние ресурсы по отношению к этим личностям и приняли коллективное решение об отключении. И почему мы не имеем права послушть, что говорит об этом человеке тот, кто его лично знает? Эта информация просто добавляет ясности в вопрос. И так уже эта кандидатура обсуждается на предмет бана, но мы думаем - а может он исправится? Но тут говорит человек, что он его давно наблюдает и исправление маловероятно. Это отсекает наши хрупкие надежды на исправление этого человека и мы спокойно принимаем решение. Посади любого из вас в кресло администратора и вы через неделю запоете ту же песню.

----------


## madhusudana das

А меня всё устраивает, хороший форум. А для того кто в неправильном настроении здесь, таких надо ограничевать если это настроение развивается до оскорбительного. А если вопросы навязчево повторяются, то такое правило уже вродебы есть, что при повторе тем удаляют и банят.

----------


## madhusudana das

> А меня всё устраивает, хороший форум. А для того кто в неправильном настроении здесь, таких надо ограничевать если это настроение развивается до оскорбительного. А если вопросы навязчево повторяются, то такое правило уже вродебы есть, что при повторе тем удаляют и банят.


 Явно оскорбительно настроенных, вообще удалять надо.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> У меня тоже есть предложение: давайте свяжем администрацию по рукам и ногам, заткнем ей рот кляпом, напишем в правилах, что администрация не имеет никаких прав, и пусть эта администрация выкручивается, как хочет, но чтоб порядок гарантировала. Нормальное предложение?
> Дорогие мои, в данном случае речь о том, что все правилами не опишешь. Всегда решение принимается по совокупности факторов. И история о том, что было в Новосибирске 10 лет назад, может быть очень показательна для Новосибирска и для кого-то это пример чего-то. Но при чем тут Форум, у которого есть свои традиции и правила? Если у вас есть недоверие к самим преданным, которые входят в администрацию, то так и скажите. Если вы считаете, что нынешняя администрация состоит из самодуров, которые из-за своего проповеднического невежества не могут справиться с искренними искателями истины, и включают административный ресурс, чтобы убрать неугодных, то вы имеете на это право. Это популярная теория в среде всех изгнанных с Форума. А если доверие есть, то позвольте администрации самой решать, как принимать решения. Про Рената и Натху я все ясно написал. Да, это люди с неизлечимым диагнозом по коллективному мнению администрации. Мы исчерпали свои внутренние ресурсы по отношению к этим личностям и приняли коллективное решение об отключении. И почему мы не имеем права послушть, что говорит об этом человеке тот, кто его лично знает? Эта информация просто добавляет ясности в вопрос. И так уже эта кандидатура обсуждается на предмет бана, но мы думаем - а может он исправится? Но тут говорит человек, что он его давно наблюдает и исправление маловероятно. Это отсекает наши хрупкие надежды на исправление этого человека и мы спокойно принимаем решение. Посади любого из вас в кресло администратора и вы через неделю запоете ту же песню.


Я лишь высказал свое отношение к отдельному фрагменту, но без всяких требований, но с ожиданиями, очевидно, как всегда завышенными.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Явно оскорбительно настроенных, вообще удалять надо.


А вас надо?

----------


## madhusudana das

> А вас надо?


Если я Вас, чемто оскорбил тогда, надо. Если я это зделал намерено.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Если я Вас, чемто оскорбил тогда, надо.


Ну мало ли... Может быть я и могу решать, кто меня тут напряг до самой глубины моего поганого ума. Но разве я могу решать, кого отсюда удалять? Может вы считаете, что вы можете, раз так прямолинейно высказываетесь?

----------


## madhusudana das

> Ну мало ли... Может быть я и могу решать, кто меня тут напряг до самой глубины моего поганого ума. Но разве я могу решать, кого отсюда удалять? Может вы считаете, что вы можете, раз так прямолинейно высказываетесь?


Оскорбления это препятствия на духовном пути, если позволять здесь остоватся таким личностям, у которых от общения с преданными развивается такое настроение, то оно будет развиватся дальше и никакого блага он от такого общения неполучит, а тот кто ответственен за удаление таких типов общения, берёт на себя неготивную карму т.к. невыполнил свои обязанности. И позволил дальше дегродировать комуто.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Оскорбления это препятствия на духовном пути, если позволять здесь остоватся таким личностям, у которых от общения с преданными развивается такое настроение, то оно будет развиватся дальше и никакого блага он от такого общения неполучит, а тот кто ответственен за удаление таких типов общения, берёт на себя неготивную карму т.к. невыполнил свои обязанности. И позволил дальше дегродировать комуто.


И вы им как бы решили помочь, взяли на себя часть от "неготивной кармы"? Наверное, в частности и поэтому не позволять вам здесь оставаться нет причины, даже если особого блага и развития от общения с вами кто-то точно также не получит.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

я тут дегродирую или недегродирую? кто-то знает?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Если я это зделал намерено.


Интересная приписочка появилась. А вы сам нам поведаете, намеренно это было или не намеренно? Может быть тогда всех спрашивать об этом и тогда уже удалять, если ответ будет положительным?

----------


## madhusudana das

> Интересная приписочка появилась. А вы сам нам поведаете, намеренно это было или не намеренно? Может быть тогда всех спрашивать об этом и тогда уже удалять, если ответ будет положительным?


Втакой форме общеня, таких тонкостей этих вопросов, понять невозможно, для этого надо встречатся лично. Если вы ни чистый преданный конечно.



> И вы им как бы решили помочь, взяли на себя часть от "неготивной кармы"?


Я высказал своё мнение, как участник этого форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Интересная приписочка появилась. А вы сам нам поведаете, намеренно это было или не намеренно? Может быть тогда всех спрашивать об этом и тогда уже удалять, если ответ будет положительным?


Если человек кого-то оскорбил ненамеренно, он просто извинится и все. Какие проблемы?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Втакой форме общеня, таких тонкостей этих вопросов, понять невозможно, для этого надо встречатся лично.
> 
> Я высказал своё мнение, как участник этого форума.



А я как участник могу посчитать ваше мнение оскорбительным. Ведь ни с кем лично встречаться вы явно не намеривались ни сам, ни предлагали кому-то это делать. А мнение состоит в том, чтобы просто брать и вообще удалять. Как при этом на практике тут должна определяться оскорбительность, и насколько она намеренна, вы ведь не можете ответить. Либо вы на самом деле считаете, что согласно вашему же утверждению, необходимо какому-то делегату от форума встречаться лично и только потом вообще удалять? Значит ли это, что вы на самом деле против удалений?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Если человек кого-то оскорбил ненамеренно, он просто извинится и все. Какие проблемы?


Мне бы твою простоту. Хотя нет, лучше не надо. Извинения от удаленных звучат постоянно, ты их  не видишь? Или не так звучат? Оскорбительно звучат?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Мне бы твою простоту. Хотя нет, лучше не надо. Извинения от удаленных звучат постоянно, ты их  не видишь? Или не так звучат? Оскорбительно звучат?


Ни разу не видел.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Ни разу не видел.


Странно, а я каждый раз. Извини, если что, Лакшмана Прана Прабху. Заметил или как?

----------


## madhusudana das

> А я как участник могу посчитать ваше мнение оскорбительным. Ведь ни с кем лично встречаться вы явно не намеривались ни сам, ни предлагали кому-то это делать. А мнение состоит в том, чтобы просто брать и вообще удалять. Как при этом на практике тут должна определяться оскорбительность, и насколько она намеренна, вы ведь не можете ответить. Либо вы на самом деле считаете, что согласно вашему же утверждению, необходимо какому-то делегату от форума встречаться лично и только потом вообще удалять? Значит ли это, что вы на самом деле против удалений?


Если вы почувствовали себя оскорблённым в общении сомной, но явно, прямым текстом оскорблений небыло. Тогда пишите в личку и спросите, "а что вы имели в виду, говоря вот это..." В такой манере общения я думаю можно выяснить, оскорбил или нет. И даже если я действительно оскарбил, а вам сказал нет, сам понимая, что да. Тогда это лично мои проблемы, и нести карму буду токо я.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Странно, а я каждый раз. Извини, если что, Лакшмана Прана Прабху. Заметил или как?


Так ты же не удаленный  :mig:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Если вы почувствовали себя оскорблённым в общении сомной, но явно, прямым текстом оскорблений небыло. Тогда пишите в личку и спросите, "а что вы имели в виду, говоря вот это..." В такой манере общения я думаю можно выяснить, оскорбил или нет. И даже если я действительно оскарбил, а вам сказал нет, сам понимая, что да. Тогда это лично мои проблемы, и нести карму буду токо я.


А может быть я сам решу, как мне быть? Вы меня еще и учить будете? Прямым текстом для вас не было (может это означает, что было не прямым?), а для меня это могло быть идеально геометрически прямым, еще и с параллельным переносом.

----------


## madhusudana das

> А может быть я сам решу, как мне быть? Вы меня еще и учить будете? Прямым текстом для вас не было (может это означает, что было не прямым?), а для меня это могло быть идеально геометрически прямым, еще и с параллельным переносом.


  Тогда это уже ваши проблемы. Вы спрашиваете я отвечаю. Возможно для того, кто вам это сказал не имел ввиду когото оскорбить, поэтому для него было неочевидно, а если для вас очевидно и вы сами решаете то притензий, обид и тд. быть недолжно.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Тогда это уже ваши проблемы. Вы спрашиваете я отвечаю. Возможно для того, кто вам это сказал не имел ввиду когото оскорбить, поэтому для него было неочевидно, а если для вас очевидно и вы сами решаете то притензий, обид и тд. быть недолжно.


Это кошмар, аааааааааааааааа, ударьте меня кто-нибудь веслом по голове, очень хочется чуть больше радости.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Это кошмар, аааааааааааааааа, ударьте меня кто-нибудь веслом по голове, очень хочется чуть больше радости.


 :biggrin1: Сатерически-юмористическое отступление? :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Если у вас есть недоверие к самим преданным, которые входят в администрацию, то так и скажите. Если вы считаете, что нынешняя администрация состоит из самодуров, которые из-за своего проповеднического невежества не могут справиться с искренними искателями истины, и включают административный ресурс, чтобы убрать неугодных, то вы имеете на это право. Это популярная теория в среде всех изгнанных с Форума.


Я не берусь судить, самодуры или нет и всё остальное, что вы про себя написали, я оцениваю результат, а не причины. Ренат, с его точки зрения (и с моей тоже), не получил удовлетворительного ответа. Это результат, от которого надо плясать. Можно, конечно, сказать, что проблема в самом Ренате, что он неизлечим. На мой взгляд, это нечестно. Тут надо оговориться. Я не хочу сказать, что администрация нечестная. Просто она не непогрешимая. Итак, почему нечестно? Потому что диалог вполне можно было продолжить. В разных вариантах. Можно было проанализировать, почему Ренат не принял ответы, которые давали преданные. Можно было извиниться перед ним за отсутствие простого и ясного ответа. Можно было просто попросить Рената подождать. Но администрация выбрала стандартный вариант: мы непогрешимы, ты неизлечим. Возможно, я не прав, но я просто высказал своё мнение, без желания уязвить администрацию (или почти без такого желания  :smilies:  )

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Можно было проанализировать, почему Ренат не принял ответы, которые давали преданные. Можно было извиниться перед ним за отсутствие простого и ясного ответа. Можно было просто попросить Рената подождать. Но администрация выбрала стандартный вариант: мы непогрешимы, ты неизлечим. Возможно, я не прав, но я просто высказал своё мнение, без желания уязвить администрацию (или почти без такого желания  )


"Стандартный вариант"? То есть, вы хотите сказать, что мы всегда так действуем? Стандарт - это то, что всегда повторяется. Или я вас неправильно понял?
Вы не учитываете предысторию вопроса. Все это УЖЕ было с Ренатом, но вы не в курсе, а администрация в курсе. "Извиниться за отсутствие явного ответа?" Все книги Прабхупады - ясный ответ на его вопрос. Но он подозревает Прабхупаду в лукавых выводах. И мы должны перед ним извиняться за то, что не хотим искажать послания Шрилы Прабхупады? Нянчиться можно с малыми детьми, которые чего-то не понимают, но есть надежда им помочь. К взрослым людям, утвердившимся в своих взглядах и желающим эти взгляды распространить, отношение другое.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> "Стандартный вариант"? То есть, вы хотите сказать, что мы всегда так действуем? Стандарт - это то, что всегда повторяется. Или я вас неправильно понял?


Стандартный не значит единственный. Я имел в виду - обкатанный.



> Вы не учитываете предысторию вопроса. Все это УЖЕ было с Ренатом, но вы не в курсе, а администрация в курсе.


Возможно. А в предыдущий раз какой вариант выбрала админстрация - такой же или другой?



> "Извиниться за отсутствие явного ответа?" Все книги Прабхупады - ясный ответ на его вопрос.


Я тоже так думаю.



> Но он подозревает Прабхупаду в лукавых выводах. И мы должны перед ним извиняться за то, что не хотим искажать послания Шрилы Прабхупады?


Извиниться, что мы не можем донести до него послание Шрилы Прабхупады. Но я считаю, что могли бы, просто тему закрыли преждевременно.



> Нянчиться можно с малыми детьми, которые чего-то не понимают, но есть надежда им помочь. К взрослым людям, утвердившимся в своих взглядах и желающим эти взгляды распространить, отношение другое.


Может быть, Ренат действительно такой, с устоявшимися взглядами, но мне так не показалось. Возможно, я ошибаюсь.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Можно искренне извиняться перед человеком за то, что его приходится забанить. Испытывать вину за свои несовершенства, когда приходится кого-то ограничивать в правах - это даже не какая-то высокодуховная практика, это самая обычная европейская политкорретность. И это приносит такие плоды, что люди уже с большим уважением принимают все ответы и решения, поскольку через это виден внутренний настрой на человеколюбие. Если конечно этот настрой есть, то можно использовать проверенные методы.

----------


## Aryan

> Но именно сверхлиберальность на том форуме довела его до плачевного состояния.
> 
> Там, кстати, очень много НЕсправедливых нападок на ИСККОН от разных "обиженных".


Заглянул недавно туда - "харкающая" катха, пишут в основном об'серваторы , а искренние бхакты (такие там безусловно есть!) новых тем не начинают.
Было бы здорово, чтобы интересные темы обсуждались на нескольких форумах, и ИСККОНовцы могут помочь оздоровить тот форум.
Либерализм и модерирование- баланс должен быть гибким,если активность форума растет - все Ок, если нет, то ???
У модераторов есть предел по физическим возможностям,и тогда или больше модераторов, или мягче правила.
Кстати, просмотрел на днях пользователей- из них процентов 85%- без аватар.Могут ли они писать сюда, или они "с поражением в правах"?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Писать то могут, только кто поверит

----------


## Aryan

Еще партайгеноссе Мюллер учил :"Верить нельзя никому.Даже себе!Мне-можно."

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Еще партайгеноссе Мюллер учил :"Верить нельзя никому.Даже себе!Мне-можно."


Партайгеноссе (лидером партии) вроде был Мартин Борман, а Мюллер был просто шефом Гестапо. Нет?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Партайгеноссе (лидером партии) вроде был Мартин Борман, а Мюллер был просто шефом Гестапо. Нет?


Партайгеноссе значит товарищ по партии  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Aryan

> Партайгеноссе (лидером партии) вроде был Мартин Борман, а Мюллер был просто шефом Гестапо. Нет?


Слово "партайгеноссе" безобидное-"товарищ по партии" в переводе.У Мюллера был какой-то чин "..анфюрер" (не помню точно),но он был и членом НСДАП, значит и партайгеноссе.У Бормана погон не было и он довольствовался скромным обращением "партайгеноссе". ( По данным Юстаса  :smilies: )

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Почему у 80 процентов пользователей нет аватарок? Или прокукарекаем, а потом не рассветёт?

----------

